# Rainbows and shrimp



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Will dwarf rainbows and shrimp coexist well?

Bob


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the threadfin rainbows can be kept with shrimp.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Shrimp are lower on the food chain. I had Least Killifish eat a tank of my cherry shrimp. I wouldn't trust mixing the two. Crownman has been able to have Cory cats and cherry shrimp co exist but his tanks are densely planted.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

mooncon said:


> I think the threadfin rainbows can be kept with shrimp.


the new born are not safe from them


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Newborn shrimp aren't safe with just about anything. You need a tank that's planted heavy enough for most of the babies to hide and stay out of the fishes sight.

Going with a low grade of cherry would also help. That bright red is like a sign saying "come eat me"


----------



## pwolfe (Apr 6, 2011)

my gertrude's pay zero attention to my amano's. I'd gonna try some cbs with them soon.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

In my 90 gallon, I keep cherries, which have mostly lost the red coloring, with some lemon, serpae and cardinal tetras, one turquoise rainbow, one rasbora, one bristlenose pleco and 10-12 albino cats but it is heavily planted and I have some moss and pellia for the babies to hide in. I would guess a lot get eaten but there has been a healthy population of neocardinias for over 6 years in that tank.


----------



## jccaclimber (Jan 17, 2012)

A friend of mine kept a couple dozen dwarf rainbows with a growing population of solid red cherry shrimp in a 125. As long as there are lots of planted places for the babies to hide and a decent population it will work out. You just need the rate they breed and grow at to be higher than the rate the young get picked off at. I didn't have problems with cardinals or rummy nose tetras under the same conditions.


----------

